# Finally JBA LT Headers 6809S Catless Mids Installed



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Took took six months to get to it (bought in March) and about 8 hours total to get them on. With lots of help.

The header install was typical as all others. That being that there is always something that will bites you in the ass. In this case it was getting the steering knuckle back on. But yes it did go back and the wheels and steering wheel look to be spot on. I'll will be taking the car to get the tires rotated and aligned to make sure.

I'll be getting getting the cat back and H-pipe on and making sure the system doesn't leak at a local exhaust shop this Thursday. But open headers sounds pretty damn mean. Loud, but mean. 

One thing about these JBAs that #2 header is still tight for the wire even it being the v2 header and with the Massive wires used. The wire was bent a bit and they clear. I'll be keeping an eye on it.

I painted the headers myself with Techline's Colorguard. I'll update my other thread on that after a couple hundred miles of driving.

Pics as follows:

Passenger side headers without wires. 









Passenger side with wires. 









Passenger side different angle.









Driver's side with wires. 









Another driver's side.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Those JBA LT's look awesome, I went Pacesetter, due to early availability issues with JBA, but the Mid pipe connection on JBA look far better than pacesetter slip fit. Those wires do look really close though, you could try DEI ceramic sleeves and MSD coil brackets and angle your coils when mounted on the brackets. I have 10mm Taylor wires with sleeves, angled coils slightly and have a lot of space with Pacesetters. How did the mid pipes fit to headers? They do look sweet.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Mid pipes were cake. Easy to attach with the V-band clamp. I'll take pics of the underside when it's up in the air. Pics make them seem tighter than they are.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wished that you had had them coated instead. Coating is a performance mod not an appearance one.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I didn't use a rattle can paint. I applied Tech Line Coatings Colorguard, advertised as a thermal barrier coating, via an airbrush externally and as best as I could internally. How effective it will be? We'll see. I was going to go just uncoated headers until I saw someone mention this product, so I decided to give it a shot.


----------

